# H Mac Enclosure Question?



## orionsXlight (Jul 29, 2015)

So this may be an entirely stupid question but I'm somewhat confused here. Doing my research I obviously found this species is arboreal but tends to be somewhat terrestrial during adolesence. I've been watching youtube videos and it seems like H Mac doesn't really utilize vertical space and quite a few keepers have them in terrestrial enclosures. So I wanted to hear your personal experience with this creepy crawly :biggrin:

Currently I have mine in a 10 g enclosure sitting vertically. Will this space even be used for a tube web or anything? It seems like to me they just chill in hides. over the last 3 years ive had almost every avic species, and a rosie. These guys are really straightforward but on this I'm a little confuzzled. Should I get a smaller tank and get a pokie that'll use the space better or do you think my little guy will actually use it?


----------



## cold blood (Jul 29, 2015)

orionsXlight said:


> So this may be an entirely stupid question but I'm somewhat confused here. Doing my research I obviously found this species is arboreal but tends to be somewhat terrestrial during adolesence. I've been watching youtube videos and it seems like H Mac doesn't really utilize vertical space and quite a few keepers have them in terrestrial enclosures. So I wanted to hear your personal experience with this creepy crawly :biggrin:
> 
> Currently I have mine in a 10 g enclosure sitting vertically. Will this space even be used for a tube web or anything? It seems like to me they just chill in hides. over the last 3 years ive had almost every avic species, and a rosie. These guys are really straightforward but on this I'm a little confuzzled. Should I get a smaller tank and get a pokie that'll use the space better or do you think my little guy will actually use it?


Space and lots of room for them to hide and make their web tunnel systems.  This isn't a species I'd want in a smaller enclosure, I wouldn't want a jack in the box H. mac, as poec may put it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## orionsXlight (Jul 29, 2015)

"Jack in the box H Mac" I'm laughing so hard xD I kinda figured the same thing given their temperment.. Its just strange how on 90 % of the videos I've watched there really are no tube webs. Mostly hides and ground webs which I found odd.


----------



## -=}GA']['OR{=- (Jul 29, 2015)

I have always kept my H. maculata's in clear plastic gallon jars with the screw on lids. They get a hide set up, and when you maintenance them they bolt into their hides. I have never had a problem with them running out on me *knock on wood*. I just had one of my females produce 160 slings in this enclosure.


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 29, 2015)

orionsXlight said:


> So this may be an entirely stupid question but I'm somewhat confused here. Doing my research I obviously found this species is arboreal but tends to be somewhat terrestrial during adolesence. I've been watching youtube videos and it seems like H Mac doesn't really utilize vertical space and quite a few keepers have them in terrestrial enclosures.
> 
> Currently I have mine in a 10 g enclosure sitting vertically. Will this space even be used for a tube web or anything? It seems like to me they just chill in hides. over the last 3 years ive had almost every avic species, and a rosie. These guys are really straightforward but on this I'm a little confuzzled. Should I get a smaller tank and get a pokie that'll use the space better or do you think my little guy will actually use it?



I have 34 species of arboreals, only the Avics make retreats at the top of their cages.  All the other genera have them at or under substrate level at all ages (Poecilotheria, Cyriopagopus, Lampropelma, Stromatopelma, Heteroscodra, Encyocratella, & Psalmopoeus).  

10 gallon aquarium?  One of the problems with aquariums is a secure lid.  Tarantulas can chew thru screen (fiberglass and aluminum).

---------- Post added 07-29-2015 at 06:36 AM ----------




			
				-=}GA']['OR{=-;2396893 said:
			
		

> I have always kept my H. maculata's in clear plastic gallon jars with the screw on lids.



I've got a lot of fast spiders and I don't use screw-on lids because there's a possibility of their legs getting caught in the threads when you put the top back on.


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't keep this species myself, but wouldn't a 5 gal tank be better for that particular T? Based on everything I know about them, they won't use the space a 10 gal provides anyways. And not sure, but I think it may be more of a "jack in the box" if you can't find the spider in that sized tank, wouldn't it?


----------



## BobGrill (Jul 29, 2015)

I've never had an H.maculata create a tube-web system. They will usually burrow when young,  and as adults mine have always created a retreat at ground level. They will often incorporate dirt into their webs much like a Pokie.

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## -=}GA']['OR{=- (Jul 29, 2015)

Never had a problem with the lids with any of them, I just make sure they are retreated. I like them for security reasons, don't need S. cal's, H.mac's, and Poecilotheria running about.

Mine make use of cork bark and web it up, incorporated w/ dirt as Bob as said.

The maculata slings are always at the top of the container, pain in the @$$ when it's feeding time!


----------



## Sam_Peanuts (Jul 29, 2015)

My first H. mac(around 3-4") was using a piece or cork bark that I glued near the top corner of a 5 gal aquarium put vertically as her hide.

Out of my current 4 slings, 2 have used moss to create a tower starting at the bottom on the side of a piece of cork bark, one did the same, but only with her webbing and the last took residence in a small hole near the top of the bark piece(she's very small) and webbed around that.

So in my experience, if given the opportunity, they may burrow but they'll eventually make the entrance of said burrow as high as they can and if not given enough substrate to burrow, they'll happily take residence up high.


----------



## cold blood (Jul 29, 2015)

-=}GA']['OR{=-;2396938 said:
			
		

> The maculata slings are always at the top of the container, pain in the @$$ when it's feeding time!


I feed by putting food through the ventilation holes I've drilled...either drop it right in, or they take it as I put it through.   I almost never open a lid to feed a spider unless its in a kk.

You can put a container with either mealies or supers on the lid and a hungry t will not be able to resist the crawling noises and will be up on the lid quickly, waiting for me to slide one through one of the holes.


----------



## -=}GA']['OR{=- (Jul 29, 2015)

cold blood said:


> I feed by putting food through the ventilation holes I've drilled...either drop it right in, or they take it as I put it through.   I almost never open a lid to feed a spider unless its in a kk.
> 
> You can put a container with either mealies or supers on the lid and a hungry t will not be able to resist the crawling noises and will be up on the lid quickly, waiting for me to slide one through one of the holes.


Nice; conditioned stimulus in spiders! LOLOL


----------



## Burchling (Jul 29, 2015)

orionsXlight said:


> So this may be an entirely stupid question but I'm somewhat confused here. Doing my research I obviously found this species is arboreal but tends to be somewhat terrestrial during adolesence. I've been watching youtube videos and it seems like H Mac doesn't really utilize vertical space and quite a few keepers have them in terrestrial enclosures. So I wanted to hear your personal experience with this creepy crawly :biggrin:
> 
> Currently I have mine in a 10 g enclosure sitting vertically. Will this space even be used for a tube web or anything? It seems like to me they just chill in hides. over the last 3 years ive had almost every avic species, and a rosie. These guys are really straightforward but on this I'm a little confuzzled. Should I get a smaller tank and get a pokie that'll use the space better or do you think my little guy will actually use it?


I've got 2 H.Mac's. One mature female, and 1.75' sling. The slings, like to burrow. Right now, my sling has a burrow that resembles that of a Brachypelma sp. My adult, I keep in a 12"x12"x12" exoterra which seems to be perfect for her. Although she's "arboreal" and has the choice between 2 hides, one high, one low. She always stays in the one on the ground... Not sure why, but hey...whatever. As long as she's happy. Mine only webs its hide, but she's awesome. and for how quick she can be... she's surprisingly docile, to the point where I've even handled her. I don't do it often. In fact, I've only done it once on purpose lol... I have 16 T's, mostly arboreal like pokies and avics, but the H. Macs are still my favorite. I love the black and white. Moreover, I LOVE the "skull" folio on their abdomen. *drool*  Enjoy your T, they are incredible. If you find out that yours is male, and want to breed it... my female is ready to go! And of course, we'd split the babies... anyway enjoy watching it grow! They are fascinating.


----------



## orionsXlight (Jul 30, 2015)

I guess its kinda all about the individual isn't it? Whether its temperment or preference in hides. I've used aquariums with screen locking lids plenty of times and never had a problem yet   He/she is pretty small for the moment, right under 3". I've given him a two hides, some fake vegetation for a tubeweb, and a few inches of substrate to see what he prefers. So far he likes to hide inbetween the fake plants on the substrate. My little guy is also really docile/tolerant. No skittish tendencies even during the re housing. Maybe I got lucky? We'll see how he is in a few molts. I love how active he is at night! He's always cruising aroumd ^.^  If It ends up male ill let you know xD my buddy owns a petshop, I think I could get rid of a few slings ;D Btw brilliant idea with tthe feeding holes Coldblood. :3 All of you are awesome for the info. Helps to hear personal experience rather than guessing from youtube or care sheets. Lol.


----------



## BobGrill (Jul 30, 2015)

The venom alone on these guys is reason enough not to handle IMO.

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------

